# Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

For some of the youngster here, I noticed that http://www.fathomevents.com is showing Dr. Strangelove on the 18th (Sunday) and the 21st (Wednesday). Hilarious movie with Peter Sellers, George C. Scott, Sterling Hayden, Keenan Wynn and Slim Pickens. Directed by Stanley Kubrick.

It is listed as #3 on the AFI's "100 Years... 100 Laughs" list.

Ton of classic lines including "Gentlemen. You can't fight in here. This is the War Room!"

So if you haven't seen it, Fathom Events would be a great opportunity to see it on the big screen.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Yep, it is one of the best satire comedies ever!


----------



## tenpins (Jan 19, 2010)

I caught the movie a few weeks back. It's always worth a look. Love the Slim Pickens oops moment at the end.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

One of my two favorite Kubrick films!


----------

